

Twitter CEO admits 'we suck at dealing with trolls,' vows to fix it - balls187
http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/05/twitter-ceo-trolls/

======
paulhauggis
I'm all about getting rid of trolls. However, I'm worried that various groups
will use words like 'troll' to silence opposing opinions. It already happens
on many Internet discussion forums.

Gamergate is a great example of this. I saw terrible messages and actions from
both sides, but it really depends on personal opinion whether the opposing
message will be considered a 'troll'.

------
dvhh
Isn't the the issue troll had more to do with gawker making the coca-cola bot
quoting mein-kampf ?

